# Ear Infection for Sir Moose



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Sir Moose, hope he is feeling better real soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor guy, hope Moose's ear infection clears up quickly.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have tried the following: I smeared the pill with butter and got into the back of the throat. It helped.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My Yorkie is champion at spitting out pills at least 10 minutes after you think she has swallowed them. Now I mix the pill with chunky peanut butter. She cannot tell the difference between the pill and the peanut chunks so she swallows all of it!!
Poor Sir Moose, I hope he feels better now.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Feel better Sir Moose.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Sir Moose feels much better......


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Similar to the peanut butter trick...We use american cheese ~about a quarter or third of a slice. wrap it good, and then smash it up, roll it into a ball! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that Moose is feeling better soon. Barnaby was very clever at hiding pills, he once hid at least six behind the kitchen curtain, the thing I found that worked was to wrap the pill up in some sliced sausage or meat and then feed a couple more slices straight afterwards to make sure it went down.


----------

